# Still Having Trouble with Swirl Ski Hat



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, I'm back here looking for answers again. I guess I am really lame when it comes to knitting the band and sewing this hat. I am attaching a picture of what I have finished so far. the top of the picture is the cast off edge and the bottom is the cast on edge. Where do I start picking up the stitches for the band and how far do I go picking them up? Whoa is me.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

You should always include the pattern or the section you're having problems with (for paid patterns) so we can help you. I haven't seen that pattern is why I'm telling you. Help will be here shortly as I've never made this one.

Sorry Sally, found your other post with the pattern, and I will be wondering too,. I would love to make but not sure if I was understanding the pattern myself. Some one soon will help you out.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Buttons said:


> You should always include the pattern or the section you're having problems with (for paid patterns) so we can help you. I haven't seen that pattern is why I'm telling you. Help will be here shortly as I've never made this one.


Sorry, forgot to include the link. Here it is...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

RitaMarie said:


> I am currently making this but haven't gotten to the point of picking up for the ribbing...so I'll be watching this post for the help.


I hope that someone can help both of us! My hat is actually purple and pink although the picture came out as blue/pink.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

I am in the same predicament as you are,I am at the same place you are and cannot for the life me figure how to finish it,I am sure these smart people will give us answers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

RitaMarie said:


> I am currently making this but haven't gotten to the point of picking up for the ribbing...so I'll be watching this post for the help.


I hope that someone can help both of us! My hat is actually purple and pink although the picture came out as blue/pink.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SallyJ said:


> Well, I'm back here looking for answers again. I guess I am really lame when it comes to knitting the band and sewing this hat. I am attaching a picture of what I have finished so far. the top of the picture is the cast off edge and the bottom is the cast on edge. Where do I start picking up the stitches for the band and how far do I go picking them up? Whoa is me.


I assume you are knitting the whole thing flat then seaming later? It is my understanding, and I am in the same place you are with the top, that you pick up the 84 or 108 stitches on a long edge, and knit the band on the picked up stitches. I am going to use the side with the tail, as I have minor mistakes to hide (forgot to carry the yarn in a couple of places) that will get worked right in.

BTW - if you are interested - I found a method for reducing the top of the cap so it won't be so bulky, printed it out and now have no idea where I got it. Not on the printout. But if you want I can scan it and put it on here that way. It will have to wait until this evening or tomorrow morning tho'. Have a day trip planned.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Chesneys said:


> I assume you are knitting the whole thing flat then seaming later? It is my understanding, and I am in the same place you are with the top, that you pick up the 84 or 108 stitches on a long edge, and knit the band on the picked up stitches. I am going to use the side with the tail, as I have minor mistakes to hide (forgot to carry the yarn in a couple of places) that will get worked right in.
> 
> BTW - if you are interested - I found a method for reducing the top of the cap so it won't be so bulky, printed it out and now have no idea where I got it. Not on the printout. But if you want I can scan it and put it on here that way. It will have to wait until this evening or tomorrow morning tho'. Have a day trip planned.


Yes, I would love to have that printout. I do plan on putting a pom-pom on mine also. I will PM you my email address.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Let's see if it works this way.

Where the working yarn is after the last row is the top edge. The opposite side is the bottom. The swirls go up and around so try folding the two ENDs (not the top or bottom) together, matching the slants, ie., put the two short ends together.

In the picture, the side on the left is the bottom.

The bottom is where you will pick up stitches and do a ribbed brim, then sew up the seam (from bottom to top) and gather the top together and add pom pom.

This link is to a similar hat and the directions specifically mention 'one long edge' (top) and then it makes some decreases. http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm

I haven't made the hat, but am pretty sure that is how it is assemble. Please correct if wrong.

To me, it would be more reasonable to sew up the seam, pick up stitches and finish the ribbing in the round.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Sally, trip has been canceled so will try to scan and send the top reducing instructions to you. Can't find the darn thing on my computer to just forward it.

In the interim, same needles, yarn, stitch count etc, then:

On one long edge, pick up and knit 3 stitches in each stripe. (It says 42 stitches so I am presuming a child's cap of 84 stitches is being referenced. I am going to go for the adult size, so will be picking up 54)
Row 1: Knit 1, Knit 2 together across row
Row 2: Knit 2 together across row. Cut yarn and thread thru needle. Pull yarn thru remaining stitches and fasten off.

It looks like two knit rows would possibly indicate in the round instead of flat? I think I am going to try one knit and one purl, and after I seam the back. But it may not matter as it might not show. Also, it doesn't say to continue in pattern with the pickups, but I would think that would look better.

Then it goes on to say the cuff. This is obviously a homemade pattern change, which is fine, but I think I want the top for last after cuff and seaming.

I used cable cast on. What cast off are you all using?

Kay


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> Well, I'm back here looking for answers again. I guess I am really lame when it comes to knitting the band and sewing this hat. I am attaching a picture of what I have finished so far. the top of the picture is the cast off edge and the bottom is the cast on edge. Where do I start picking up the stitches for the band and how far do I go picking them up? Whoa is me.


Viewing it as pictured, you pick up stitches along one or the other side of the welts you have made. All along that side. Your cuff will form a rectangle off that edge. It _*will*_ look wonky, until seamed. Eventually, your cast on and cast off edges of the parallelogram will be seamed together.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Donna2368/swirled-ski-cap

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap/people?page=2&view=cards

Other projects with interesting notes:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SyrahCDX/swirled-ski-cap
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/bowcolors/swirled-ski-cap
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/johnnyiv/swirled-ski-cap

Another version of the pattern: http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt04.htm


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Chesneys said:


> Sally, trip has been canceled so will try to scan and send the top reducing instructions to you. Can't find the darn thing on my computer to just forward it.
> 
> In the interim, same needles, yarn, stitch count etc, then:
> 
> ...


I just used the standard cast off (k2, slip 1st stitch over second, etc)


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you to Jessica-Jean and to Kay for their great instructions. Now, on to finishing the hat!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SallyJ said:


> Thank you to Jessica-Jean and to Kay for their great instructions. Now, on to finishing the hat!


I think it is more bumbling through on my part. I liked the pic that J-J put up with the marker pins. Was going to use some miniature.hem clippies I have but I like this better. Trying to take pics as I go. Also, someone yesterday had a neat idea of using a remote as a base to sew up a baby sleeve, so am going to try using a medium sized book.

I just used the standard cast off also. Thought a firm cast off would blend best with the cable cast on.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> I think it is more bumbling through on my part. I liked the pic that J-J put up with the marker pins. Was going to use some miniature.hem clippies I have but I like this better. Trying to take pics as I go. Also, someone yesterday had a neat idea of using a remote as a base to sew up a baby sleeve, so am going to try using a medium sized book.
> 
> I just used the standard cast off also. Thought a firm cast off would blend best with the cable cast on.


At least one Raveler wrote that she'd done a provisional cast on, and then grafted the end to the beginning. A bother, but no seam!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At least one Raveler wrote that she'd done a provisional cast on, and then grafted the end to the beginning. A bother, but no seam!


I am seaming now, which is not quite the same as when I had clear eyes and steady hands. I thought about the grafting half way thru and will do it that way next time. However, the cuff is made and on cable to graft on. I hope. We will find out soon. Two more inches of seam to go.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> I am seaming now, which is not quite the same as when I had clear eyes and steady hands. I thought about the grafting half way thru and will do it that way next time. However, the cuff is made and on cable to graft on. I hope. We will find out soon. Two more inches of seam to go.


"On cable to graft on"?? You did the cuff as a separate piece? Or I'm misunderstanding?


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

To all who have helped me with this hat--I did it! The hat is finally done. I will post it in the next day or so. I do hope that the recipient will like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> To all who have helped me with this hat--I did it! The hat is finally done. I will post it in the next day or so. I do hope that the recipient will like it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> "On cable to graft on"?? You did the cuff as a separate piece? Or I'm misunderstanding?


That's what I did. I am turning it into a cupcake hat for my DIL who loves funky things and really liked the pic of one I sent to her. So at the top of the cuff I have a ruffle to accent the "frosting".

However, I will never, ever, never do another one of these things without running a life line on the sides just before the increase and decrease. Picking up these stitches is a bear!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

SallyJ said:


> To all who have helped me with this hat--I did it! The hat is finally done. I will post it in the next day or so. I do hope that the recipient will like it.


Good Grief Sally! What do you have, magic fingers? I know I am slow but I didn't think I was this bad! Ah well, tortoises and hares. Looking forward to seeing yours. At this rate you will probably see mine next year. Or the one after.


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you Chesneys for the info. on reducing the stitches on one long edge when joining. I made this hat and it is so attractive and much easier than it looks. I just gathered all the stitches on the second long edge to finish it and was not real happy with the look (it definitely needed a big pom-pom). I will make this again because it sold immediately and I will use your hint for reduction of stitches. It is so obvious and why didn't I think of it?


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I just finished it. And i sewed up the seam before picking up for ribbed band.


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

SallyJ said:


> Thank you to Jessica-Jean and to Kay for their great instructions. Now, on to finishing the hat!


I second this! I am just getting started with this hat and now know what tondo in advance. Thanks, Sally for your question and Kay and Jessica-Jean for the instructions, pictures and links.


----------



## RuthFromOhio (Oct 24, 2012)

Sally J, I also would like the instructions to make the top less bulky. 

I started machine knitting mine, and found some stitches that were partially picked up, waaaaay down, so took it off on knitting needles, and am finishing it by hand.

Thanks.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you. Have only made one of these hats but this sounds like it would be a good idea.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

ok, I'm interested. How do you reduce the top of the cap? I lovde the hat and would love it even more if I could reduce the top. please, please, please post it!


Chesneys said:


> I assume you are knitting the whole thing flat then seaming later? It is my understanding, and I am in the same place you are with the top, that you pick up the 84 or 108 stitches on a long edge, and knit the band on the picked up stitches. I am going to use the side with the tail, as I have minor mistakes to hide (forgot to carry the yarn in a couple of places) that will get worked right in.
> 
> BTW - if you are interested - I found a method for reducing the top of the cap so it won't be so bulky, printed it out and now have no idea where I got it. Not on the printout. But if you want I can scan it and put it on here that way. It will have to wait until this evening or tomorrow morning tho'. Have a day trip planned.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Made this hat & was not pleased the way it turned out so gave it to the Goodwill. This pattern will go on the not to do list. With all the strands of yarn it turned out very bulky on the top where you have to gather the stitches.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm midway through making this, and really appreciate all the advice that's been offered.(have three more "repeats" to do). I'm making mine in solid colour, and it's looking fine, but all the tips are great for finishing it off.... 
Thank heavens for all the wonderful KPers....


----------



## Newcastle (Oct 24, 2013)

I am glad it is not only me who can't figure thie out. I thought I was daft. I have made every kind of hat there is but I think I get it now. Ribbing goes on a long side-maybe I will try another in January


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

knittyben said:


> Thank you Chesneys for the info. on reducing the stitches on one long edge when joining. I made this hat and it is so attractive and much easier than it looks. I just gathered all the stitches on the second long edge to finish it and was not real happy with the look (it definitely needed a big pom-pom). I will make this again because it sold immediately and I will use your hint for reduction of stitches. It is so obvious and why didn't I think of it?


Actually Kitty, it is somebody else's idea and I wish I could credit them, but as you can see the printout doesn't show a url and I don't remember where I got it. Looked for it too. If I ever come across it again I will post a link.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

RuthFromOhio said:


> Sally J, I also would like the instructions to make the top less bulky.
> 
> I started machine knitting mine, and found some stitches that were partially picked up, waaaaay down, so took it off on knitting needles, and am finishing it by hand.
> 
> Thanks.


It's on the first page of this thread, Ruth. Probably someone has already answered you, but just in case......


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

betty boivin said:


> I just finished it. And i sewed up the seam before picking up for ribbed band.


OK you clever folks that have finished this hat, I want to know how you went about picking up stitches on the long sides for ribbing (and the top too no doubt). I felt like I was just grabbing any reasonably positioned strand or bar, not a real stitch. Anyone have some tips on this? I really am thinking of running a vertical lifeline in the stitch just before the increase and just after the decrease next time. Maybe it's my eyes but that bumpy edge does not a neat pickup make.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

neocoul said:


> ok, I'm interested. How do you reduce the top of the cap? I lovde the hat and would love it even more if I could reduce the top. please, please, please post it!


On the first page of the thread, neo


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in the middle of this hat and am so happy for the information on this strand. It will make finishing this project so much easier.
Thank you Sally J for posting and Chesneys and Jessica-Jean for their much appreciated advice.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

As your picture is - you pick up the 108 stitches along the left side (where you haven't carried the colours)...make sure you have the right side facing you. You can use circulars for the band, but I chose not to...I did it flat and then sewed half the band on the inside and the turned up part on the outside (so you don't see the seam)....once you have done the band...run a long thread through the stitches where the two colours are carried and draw it up firmly and then sew the seem of the hat up...easy peasy!!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! I will follow your advice, too.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Couple of yrs ago I made a bunch of these for charity (used paid pattern Twisted Kiss before saw free pattern) and, thru trial and error found "faster, easier, solutions" for my style of knitting. BTW, this is great for using up small leftovers. 1) Used a provisional caston and joined those stitches w/ the ending live ones using 3 needle bindoff. 2) when changing colors, left long tail to make into the tassel (later added more "tails" at that edge for tassel fullness). Didn't need to decrease stitches before gathering, but that might be a good idea depending on taste. 3) Sewed sideseam before picking up rib stitches. Hope this helps.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> Couple of yrs ago I made a bunch of these for charity (used paid pattern Twisted Kiss before saw free pattern) and, thru trial and error found "faster, easier, solutions" for my style of knitting. BTW, this is great for using up small leftovers. 1) Used a provisional caston and joined those stitches w/ the ending live ones using 3 needle bindoff. 2) when changing colors, left long tail to make into the tassel (later added more "tails" at that edge for tassel fullness). Didn't need to decrease stitches before gathering, but that might be a good idea depending on taste. 3) Sewed sideseam before picking up rib stitches. Hope this helps.


I love the idea of leaving the long joining so for the tassel! Great idea


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

If you go to ravelry and click on the projects tab, then once in there click on the advanced button and it will rearrange them to have the most helpful ones first. there may be some notes in the projects that would help


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

JMBeals said:


> Couple of yrs ago I made a bunch of these for charity (used paid pattern Twisted Kiss before saw free pattern) and, thru trial and error found "faster, easier, solutions" for my style of knitting. BTW, this is great for using up small leftovers. 1) Used a provisional caston and joined those stitches w/ the ending live ones using 3 needle bindoff. 2) when changing colors, left long tail to make into the tassel (later added more "tails" at that edge for tassel fullness). Didn't need to decrease stitches before gathering, but that might be a good idea depending on taste. 3) Sewed sideseam before picking up rib stitches. Hope this helps.


Those tassels are a kick! I especially like the black, red and white one.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> Let's see if it works this way.
> 
> Where the working yarn is after the last row is the top edge. The opposite side is the bottom. The swirls go up and around so try folding the two ENDs (not the top or bottom) together, matching the slants, ie., put the two short ends together.
> 
> ...


Looks like you found the original of the top finishing technique I found. Great! It's good when the original designers get the credit. I will file this one, and thanks!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I looked for it on Ravelry, and found that I have it in my Rav library. I bought this hat at a yard sale, and I wanted to make one, in team colors. There are lots of comments on Ravelry. Some people call it a poorly written pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirled-ski-cap/people
Carol K in OH


----------



## Cabrini (Aug 19, 2011)

I just finished this hat today.
You should pick up 6 stitches in each block of color. 
Along the long side of your piece. 
You will have a total of 108 stitched.
Kl P1 for 20 rows and your done. Good Luck.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Cabrini said:


> I just finished this hat today.
> You should pick up 6 stitches in each block of color.
> Along the long side of your piece.
> You will have a total of 108 stitched.
> Kl P1 for 20 rows and your done. Good Luck.


Which long side did you use for the cuff, the increase side or the decrease?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JMBeals said:


> Couple of yrs ago I made a bunch of these for charity (used paid pattern Twisted Kiss before saw free pattern) and, thru trial and error found "faster, easier, solutions" for my style of knitting. BTW, this is great for using up small leftovers. 1) Used a provisional caston and joined those stitches w/ the ending live ones using 3 needle bindoff. 2) when changing colors, left long tail to make into the tassel (later added more "tails" at that edge for tassel fullness). Didn't need to decrease stitches before gathering, but that might be a good idea depending on taste. 3) Sewed sideseam before picking up rib stitches. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the beautiful photos of your lovely and unique hats!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

What a cute hat, so many possibilities


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Love this hat  I'm knitting 7 of them for the grandchildren's Christmas stockings.
Ive also been asked to make 3 in addition to the 7 Im intending to make. People really like this touque
There are 2 ways you can finish your wonderful work:
KNIT IT FLAT:
1.	Finish tucking in all your ends
2.	Choose the yarn colour you want the fold uo ribbing (or cuff)
3.	Choose one long side and pick up an average of 6 st per colour stripe
4.	Knit the number of rows of ribbing required (depends on the size you are knitting). 
5.	Cast off  not too tight or you will have a tight edge
6.	Fold the work in half and stitch the side of the ribbing together. Continue stitching the blue edge to the pink edge
7.	Gather the top edge tight
8.	Make a pompom and sew over the gathered top.
9.	Fold up the ribbing cuff and youre done.

KNIT IN THE ROUND: this is how I do mine......
1.	Sew together the blue end with the pink end (this gives the spiral)
2.	Choose one end of the cylinder you just made and pick up an average of 6 st per colour stripe
3.	Using the Magic Loop or DP needles, knit the number of rows of ribbing required depending on the size
4.	Finish the top as described above.

NOTE: I used a ½ size smaller needle for the ribbing to give a nice cuff.

You can PM me for additional help if needed


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Tove said:


> Love this hat  I'm knitting 7 of them for the grandchildren's Christmas stockings.
> Ive also been asked to make 3 in addition to the 7 Im intending to make. People really like this touque
> There are 2 ways you can finish your wonderful work:
> KNIT IT FLAT:
> ...


This explains it in a nutshell!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wouldn't it have been nice if the original pattern included your notes? Thank you, Tove, for this.


Tove said:


> Love this hat  I'm knitting 7 of them for the grandchildren's Christmas stockings.
> Ive also been asked to make 3 in addition to the 7 Im intending to make. People really like this touque
> There are 2 ways you can finish your wonderful work:
> KNIT IT FLAT:
> ...


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

How much did you sell it for?



knittyben said:


> Thank you Chesneys for the info. on reducing the stitches on one long edge when joining. I made this hat and it is so attractive and much easier than it looks. I just gathered all the stitches on the second long edge to finish it and was not real happy with the look (it definitely needed a big pom-pom). I will make this again because it sold immediately and I will use your hint for reduction of stitches. It is so obvious and why didn't I think of it?


----------



## knittyben (Dec 31, 2012)

It is a charity group and all of the yarn is from donations. The most we sell our hats for is $15.00. When I brought it in it was snapped up so fast I didn't even get a chance to show it to some of the other ladies so obviously it is a very cute pattern. Elsewhere it might have sold for more. I am making another one now and will be making a few changes to make it easier after reading all of these great ideas. Any items that are not sold are donated to various charities.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

My grand daughter wants this hat,so I am very pleased to see the discussion. Thanks everyone.


----------



## neocoul (Jan 7, 2015)

I made 3 of these using Heartland yarn from Lion brand. the colors separate nicely into the proper size bands and you dont need to cut and weave in all those pesky ends. I still didnt like the bulk on top and reducing the number of stitches is perfect. I still will put a pompom on top. do try it again, it's wonderful.


Jayne13 said:


> Made this hat & was not pleased the way it turned out so gave it to the Goodwill. This pattern will go on the not to do list. With all the strands of yarn it turned out very bulky on the top where you have to gather the stitches.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wouldn't it have been nice if the original pattern included your notes? Thank you, Tove, for this.


Thanks Jessica-Jean, should have added that I don't gather the top but make a series of flat pleats, this (I found) makes a nicer finish 'though since I cover the hole with a pompom, the top of the hat gathers cant be seen


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

diobsession said:


> My grand daughter wants this hat,so I am very pleased to see the discussion. Thanks everyone.


You will have fun making them, a quick knit - trust your instincts as you make it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Tove said:


> Thanks Jessica-Jean, should have added that I don't gather the top but make a series of flat pleats, this (I found) makes a nicer finish 'though since I cover the hole with a pompom, the top of the hat gathers cant be seen


Thank you! Duly noted and added to my file.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> This explains it in a nutshell!!


Thanks bettyirene, it truly is an easy knit, fast too with the size of needles/yarn. I chose 'Red Heart Soft' yarn, sure makes a soft and cozy hat.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Tove, glad to know the Red Heart Soft is your recommended yarn choice since I just bought 9 skeins of it in various colors just to make these hats. Can't wait to get started on them.



Tove said:


> Thanks bettyirene, it truly is an easy knit, fast too with the size of needles/yarn. I chose 'Red Heart Soft' yarn, sure makes a soft and cozy hat.


----------



## orangary (May 8, 2015)

Made 2 of these adult hats. Just pick up 108 stitches along 1 long edge for the rib. Then you will see how to join the short edges together. I didn't include a pom pom but threading through the knitting and pulling together made a nice finish. The swirls really show up right to the top.
Had lots of complements and passed on the pattern to my knitting friends.
I only decided to knit one because of the ingenious method of getting swirls!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Great! Then Caron Simply Soft will work, too. I need to make hats in scarlet and gray, colors of The Ohio State University, top in college football this season. Caron SS has just the right colors for my purposes.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Tove, glad to know the Red Heart Soft is your recommended yarn choice since I just bought 9 skeins of it in various colors just to make these hats. Can't wait to get started on them.


Janice, I purchased the Red Heart Soft because it was 'on sale' and thereby the only yarn that was reasonably priced when having to make 7 hats. A it turns out, I am very impressed with the feel of the hat, it s soft and cushy, something kids will wear.


----------



## anna anderson (Aug 31, 2015)

I would have done a provisional cast on then grafted the seam. There are some good videos of grafting if you don't know how. Then there would not be a seam. Then I would pick up the stitches for the ribbing and knit it in the round.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

anna anderson said:


> I would have done a provisional cast on then grafted the seam. There are some good videos of grafting if you don't know how. Then there would not be a seam. Then I would pick up the stitches for the ribbing and knit it in the round.


I'm working on number 6 of 7 Swirl Hats at the moment. I've made child size with 30st x 7 pattern repeats, the youth size with 35st x 8 repeats and the adult with 40st x 9 repeats. I have made 1 with provisional cast-on and the rest just sewn properly together. The ribbing is then cast on and knit on circular needles. The top hole is covered with a pompom of like colour.
The point I want to make is that because the seam is on a colour/pattern join, the seam becomes invisible to everyone except an experienced knitter. Even I have to hunt for it when looking.
However, for those who prefer the provisional cast on, it definitely would be 'proper', I am one of those who seem to have a phobia when it comes to 'provisional'..


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

What size needle? Do you use the same size needle for child, youth and adult hats?



Tove said:


> I'm working on number 6 of 7 Swirl Hats at the moment. I've made child size with 30st x 7 pattern repeats, the youth size with 35st x 8 repeats and the adult with 40st x 9 repeats. I have made 1 with provisional cast-on and the rest just sewn properly together. The ribbing is then cast on and knit on circular needles. The top hole is covered with a pompom of like colour.
> The point I want to make is that because the seam is on a colour/pattern join, the seam becomes invisible to everyone except an experienced knitter. Even I have to hunt for it when looking.
> However, for those who prefer the provisional cast on, it definitely would be 'proper', I am one of those who seem to have a phobia when it comes to 'provisional'..


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> What size needle? Do you use the same size needle for child, youth and adult hats?


Yes, same needle, same yarn for all 3 sizes. Please see my previous post for the yarn type I chose. The hat is very stretchy but you still have to give consideration to the size of the person's head. A friend told me she reduced the number of stitches and repeats to make an infant hat for her grandchild.

The REPEAT is over 12 rows and is 2 colour stripes

The formula I've worked out for the cast on for the striped (swirl part) is:

CHILD: cast on 30 st, repeat pattern 7 times, for cuff pick up 6 st for each colour stripe and knit 25 rows rib
With my yarn and needles, this makes a small hat for a 1 - 3 year old with a smallish head

YOUTH: cast on 35 st, repeat pattern 8 times, for cuff pick up 6 st for each colour stripe and knit 30 rows rib
This fits a child up to +/- 8 years old providing their head is not too large

ADULT: cast on 40 st, repeat pattern 9 times, for cuff pick up 6 st for each colour stripe and knit 30 rows rib
This fits a child with a large head and almost all adults

Hope this helps


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

That does help, Tove! I plan to make one each for my 12 year old and 2 year old grandchildren. The other 2 (ages 3 and 7 will get a different type of hat). I hope to get all done and then take a pic and show you. I bought all 4 G-kids vests from Old Navy - they were only $10 each and I'll make the hats to coordinate with the different colors. I figured that way I didn't have to worry about the hat colors matching their coats. As long as they match the vest from me, all should be fine.



Tove said:


> Yes, same needle, same yarn for all 3 sizes. Please see my previous post for the yarn type I chose. The hat is very stretchy but you still have to give consideration to the size of the person's head. A friend told me she reduced the number of stitches and repeats to make an infant hat for her grandchild.
> 
> The REPEAT is over 12 rows and is 2 colour stripes
> 
> ...


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> That does help, Tove! I plan to make one each for my 12 year old and 2 year old grandchildren. The other 2 (ages 3 and 7 will get a different type of hat). I hope to get all done and then take a pic and show you. I bought all 4 G-kids vests from Old Navy - they were only $10 each and I'll make the hats to coordinate with the different colors. I figured that way I didn't have to worry about the hat colors matching their coats. As long as they match the vest from me, all should be fine.


My goodness, that sounds lovely  what a fun idea to coordinate colours with vests (and what a bargain price, great shopping)

My 7 hats are colour coordinated to the child's favourite colours....no match to their coats but that doesn't seem to matter to the parents.

Looking forward to seeing your hats, happy knitting


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

I have one of my hats completed so far. However, it is made from Lion Brand Heartland yarn which I do not recommend for this hat. The yarn is very soft, but just too flimsy for this pattern. The next one will be made from Red Heart Soft.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting that photo. That's what the hat is supposed to look like. I like the colors of Heartland and also Simply Soft, but yes, they make things more flimsy. Have you seen how it looks on a person's head? The hat might photograph better when there is something filling it. I'm not saying you should post a photo of a person on this forum. But before you rule out Heartland for the Swirl Ski Hat, try it on.

That's on my list of hats to make during the new year. Yes, like ten days away!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

This is the child's size which I made for my 3 year old G-daughter. I have to wait until Christmas to be able to put it on her head. DH says it will be just fine, but I like the way the Red Heart Soft feels in my hands much better than the Heartland. It seems to have more body.



MartyCare said:


> Thanks for posting that photo. That's what the hat is supposed to look like. I like the colors of Heartland and also Simply Soft, but yes, they make things more flimsy. Have you seen how it looks on a person's head? The hat might photograph better when there is something filling it. I'm not saying you should post a photo of a person on this forum. But before you rule out Heartland for the Swirl Ski Hat, try it on.
> 
> That's on my list of hats to make during the new year. Yes, like ten days away!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> DH says it will be just fine, but I like the way the Red Heart Soft feels in my hands much better than the Heartland. It seems to have more body.


I go by that too, how I like the way the yarn feels in my hands. That's part of the enjoyment of knitting.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Merry Christmas everyone. I finished 2 swirl hats. I made the child size for my 3 yr old GD from Lion Brand Heartland and the adult size for my 12 year old GS from Red Heart Soft. I will never make the adult size for ANYONE again. It is just TOO big.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. I finished 2 swirl hats. I made the child size for my 3 yr old GD from Lion Brand Heartland and the adult size for my 12 year old GS from Red Heart Soft. I will never make the adult size for ANYONE again. It is just TOO big.


They look lovely!

I'm curious about your 'too big' comment. Too big in what way? Too big for the wearer? Just too big a piece of knitting?

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Jessica-Jean, See how far down the hat sits on the manikin's head? The adult size is VERY loose fitting. But my son said that is how the kids are wearing them and my daughter told me it is popular look, so I guess they are okay with it. I was upset that it didn't fit more snuggly.



Jessica-Jean said:


> They look lovely!
> 
> I'm curious about your 'too big' comment. Too big in what way? Too big for the wearer? Just too big a piece of knitting?
> 
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

My first one was too long/high also, but I have made many others and they were fine. Sometimes it isn't the pattern so much as the knitters preference. I plan on posting pictures of 2 hats I made for children from this pattern.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

gdhavens, I look forward to seeing your pics.



gdhavens said:


> My first one was too long/high also, but I have made many others and they were fine. Sometimes it isn't the pattern so much as the knitters preference. I plan on posting pictures of 2 hats I made for children from this pattern.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

OOps! My first swirl hat was a little short for an adult. I have made a couple more and they were fine. There is a lot of variation in #4 worsted weight yarn, so not all hats will turn out exactly. I'm not sure the pattern I used had a working gauge on it.

I evidently got mixed up on my hats. The ones I just made were variations of the 1898 hat, not the swirl hat. It was posted under pictures "I hope these make you smile." I'm so sorry for my mix up.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Here is a 3rd hat - this one for my 4 year old grandson.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Here is a 3rd hat - this one for my 4 year old grandson.


Beautiful hat, love the colour.

I tried posting (twice) to this line of topic yesterday and to share photos but it refused to accept my post....so, I made a new post under "Pictures" called ' Swirl Ski Hat',
take a look, I had a great deal of fun making the hats and had many offers from people wanting to purchase them because I knit while visiting mother in her nursing home.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Edited: Sorry, didn't note the dates on this and posted without reading everything...

In YOUR picture the top and bottom of the hat are seen as the sides. Turn your work 1/4 around so that the stripes are going up and down rather than from side to side. Pick up along the bottom edge of the stripes (from the right side) just like the PATTERN picture. Do the ribbing and sew up the back seam. 

I started at the top of the hat for the seam and did not cut off the yarn, so that the yarn was connected to a ball of yarn at the top of the hat. Then I knit an I-cord and tied in a knot for the "pom-pom." 

It's similarly constructed like the 1898 seaman's hat with the brim knit side to side and the hat knit up and down - if you happen to have made that pattern.


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you, Tove - I just read "swirl ski hat" under "Pictures" and enjoyed seeing the pics with your beautiful grandkids modeling their hats. Very nice!! Thank you for sharing. I wish I had known sooner that you used a size 5 knitting needle. Funny, I had picked up size 7 and started the adult size, but then checked my pattern and saw that it said to use an 8. I was nearly half done knitting it and I took it all out to change to the size 8 needle!! grrrr.



Tove said:


> Beautiful hat, love the colour.
> 
> I tried posting (twice) to this line of topic yesterday and to share photos but it refused to accept my post....so, I made a new post under "Pictures" called ' Swirl Ski Hat',
> take a look, I had a great deal of fun making the hats and had many offers from people wanting to purchase them because I knit while visiting mother in her nursing home.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Thank you, Tove - I just read "swirl ski hat" under "Pictures" and enjoyed seeing the pics with your beautiful grandkids modeling their hats. Very nice!! Thank you for sharing. I wish I had known sooner that you used a size 5 knitting needle. Funny, I had picked up size 7 and started the adult size, but then checked my pattern and saw that it said to use an 8. I was nearly half done knitting it and I took it all out to change to the size 8 needle!! grrrr.


Yeah.....I do love those little ones and we're so fortunate that we see all of them very often. We all live in the same city and I'm a frequent babysitter.

Please note that it is a "5.0mm" knitting needle I used. That is the same as a US size 8 and the ribbing was knit on a 4.5mm which is the same as a US 7 needle.

It is at times difficult to keep up with the various sizes of needles. I grew up in Europe where life was metric, moved to Canada where it was imperial measurements but many slightly different from the USA Imperial. Canada is now metric and I must say that I feel much more comfortable with that......but, that is me. All depends what we feel comfortable with


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to explain that to me, Tove. I still can't figure out why the adult size turned out so big for me, then!!



Tove said:


> Yeah.....I do love those little ones and we're so fortunate that we see all of them very often. We all live in the same city and I'm a frequent babysitter.
> 
> Please note that it is a "5.0mm" knitting needle I used. That is the same as a US size 8 and the ribbing was knit on a 4.5mm which is the same as a US 7 needle.
> 
> It is at times difficult to keep up with the various sizes of needles. I grew up in Europe where life was metric, moved to Canada where it was imperial measurements but many slightly different from the USA Imperial. Canada is now metric and I must say that I feel much more comfortable with that......but, that is me. All depends what we feel comfortable with


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Thanks for taking the time to explain that to me, Tove. I still can't figure out why the adult size turned out so big for me, then!!


It has to be frustrating for you to have this happen. My 2 9 year old granddaughters both wear the adult size....yes, it is generous on them but not any more than they can (and do) wear them readily. :?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I wouldn't want it falling down over my eyes, but I add 4-6 stitches to each back and double the number to the front so that the hat is pretty loose. I also make it 6" instead of 5". it then takes a few more rows to do the increases so the hat is a bit deeper. It doesn't tend to mash my hair down so flat if it's a little more loose. For my guys, I make it according to pattern. You can play around a lot with this hat. I sometimes make the brim one color; hat a different one and then top it with a button that matches the brim. Sometimes I do the first rows of the hat in stripes or a two-color pattern. I don't think I've made two alike so far.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

let us know how it turns out



SallyJ said:


> Thank you to Jessica-Jean and to Kay for their great instructions. Now, on to finishing the hat!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Last 2 finished. I made these 2 with size 7 needles instead of size 8 and I am much happier with them. These 2 hats are more true to size than the first 5 I knitted.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Last 2 finished. I made these 2 with size 7 needles instead of size 8 and I am much happier with them. These 2 hats are more true to size than the first 5 I knitted.


Beautiful and well done. Good to see you found a solution to your problem


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Tove said:


> Beautiful and well done. Good to see you found a solution to your problem


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Last 2 finished. I made these 2 with size 7 needles instead of size 8 and I am much happier with them. These 2 hats are more true to size than the first 5 I knitted.


Looking good! And so do your mittens/avatar!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you, Jessica-Jean! The lime green mittens in my avatar was the first project I made when I was about 14 years old. They were done on needles two sizes larger than the pattern said to use, but I figured "how much difference could that make?". Well, I found out and I love them anyway! That lime green color yarn is not always easy to find, these days, either.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Looking good! And so do your mittens/avatar!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janice Wilkens said:


> Thank you, Jessica-Jean! The lime green mittens in my avatar was the first project I made when I was about 14 years old. They were done on needles two sizes larger than the pattern said to use, but I figured "how much difference could that make?". Well, I found out and I love them anyway! That lime green color yarn is not always easy to find, these days, either.


I didn't tackle mittens until after age 25. I think those are great mittens, despite the too-large needles!


----------

